# ensoniq mixer-win xp



## Kenny (25. Mai 2002)

hi,
hab heut win xp installiert, hab ne creative sound blaster pci 128 on board soundkarte, da war der ensoniq mixer dabei, nur der is verschwunden!!
habt ihr ne idee wo ich den wiederherbekommen kann?
hab scho gesucht, oder villeicht etwas ähnliches in der richtung, bei windows is zwar auch einer bei aber der gefällt mir net.
vielen dank im voraus...
mfg


----------

